# Whats the difference?



## can of ownage (Oct 2, 2006)

I would like to know what is the general difference between all hydro setups.... i mean i dont know what they all mean or whats going on or how they work as i dont hydro but ive read enuff to pick some stuff up here and there.... basically could u guys post up set ups( ex. bubbler , ebb flow, dripper,stuff like that) and what they do as opposed to the other methods? im thinking of my first grow and want to get somethin good easy and simple to work with / understand....thanx guys​


----------



## krsone (Oct 3, 2006)

you should search the old post ur asking for a lot of info You'll get more out of it if u do the research and who knows what u might stumble across lots of info in thoses pages


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Excellent place to start is the main hydro magazine "The growing Edge".
Its not an MJ site. but its valuable resource.

http://www.growingedge.com/


----------



## can of ownage (Oct 3, 2006)

thanx guys and ill try to get that searching done... just wanted to know whats best for my grow space and for a noob at the hydroing​


----------

